# Geest ships in the Windward Island service



## ronfmorris (May 28, 2016)

I am interested in finding the names of the four Geest ships that were operating together on the Windward Islands banana run during the 1970s.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Geest Bay,port,cape,haven,tide,star,crest,land


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to SN, Ronfmorris.

I sailed on Geest Star - one of the best ships I was on. There are quite a few photos in the SN Gallery I think.

John T


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ronfmoorris,

On behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. As you will see it does not take long to get an answer here. Enjoy all we have to offer.

Hawkey01


----------



## JET (Oct 22, 2005)

As first seagoing employee of Geest Industries I stood by the construction of Geestbay at Amsterdam in 1964. 

John


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

I recall sighting the Geest Bay from London Bridge in the 60s when she was moored in the River.
A strikingly beautiful ship at that time.

Keith


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Geest ships*

Traveled home as a passenger from Dominica to Barry on the Geestbay. Fantastic ship, service and crew. Kathy Kirby was in the next cabin but I saw little of her. She kept very much to herself. The steward told me she had insisted on a certain soap being on board. To me in those days, soap was soap.


----------



## JET (Oct 22, 2005)

Keith, 
That would have been Aug 1964, having just completed trials and handed over to Geest, the Geestbay was moored for a few days at the New Fresh Wharf downstream of London Bridge for publicity purposes, before commencing on the first voyage to Bridgetown and the Windward Islands.

John


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

duquesa said:


> Traveled home as a passenger from Dominica to Barry on the Geestbay. Fantastic ship, service and crew. Kathy Kirby was in the next cabin but I saw little of her. She kept very much to herself. The steward told me she had insisted on a certain soap being on board. To me in those days, soap was soap.


It might have been 'Life Buoy' (try getting it now)or 'Butter Milk'


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Geest ships*



A.D.FROST said:


> It might have been 'Life Buoy' (try getting it now)or 'Butter Milk'


I do believe you are right. I think she may have done a promotion for them.


----------



## Laurie Mccallum (Apr 9, 2021)

ronfmorris said:


> I am interested in finding the names of the four Geest ships that were operating together on the Windward Islands banana run during the 1970s.


Hi, I was 15 years old in 1966 when Geest cape was launched. As youngest employee in yard(burners boy) I was asked to present flowers to lady who launched ship. I then started apprenticeship as a Welder. During that time 3 other ships were built. Geest tide, Parma and lastly Pardua. Greenock Dockyard Cartsdyke Yard Greenock. Hope this helps


----------



## geestbayman (Jan 15, 2006)

JET said:


> As first seagoing employee of Geest Industries I stood by the construction of Geestbay at Amsterdam in 1964.
> 
> John


----------



## geestbayman (Jan 15, 2006)

geestbayman said:


> I can only think that you were Ch Eng and I was 3/E thence 2/E R U still in Victoria Aust. Ian


----------

